# Will you/I be next to get the boot?



## eksor_PE (Feb 5, 2015)

This topic is sensitive and may have been discussed here already. However, due to the recent massive layoff in tech firms, I am wondering what is everyone's stance on this topic. Even a utility company, SCE, decided to replace their IT department. Will our profession come to this path eventually? What do you think? Layoffs because of poor performance or boom/bust industry shall be excluded from this discussion.

http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/massive-worldwide-layoff-underway-at-ibm

http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/southern-california-edison-it-workers-beyond-furious-over-h-1b-replacements.html


----------

